# Rock Star!?!?



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

We'll I've heard many times that Poppy has a fro and I tend to agree, I just love her hair. This week my best friend, from childhood to today, has been staying with us. She's seen Poppy many times and yesterday said "I finally know who she looks like, Paul Stanley from KISS, especially from the make-up wearing year." We were rolling in the floor:rofl: We went to the pet store last night and a kids, approx 5, asked to pet her and then said "She looks like a rock star." His father was about my age so I made a comment about Paul Stanley and KISS. Dad laughed and son said "No, like Michael Jackson" 

So does she look like Paul Stanley or Michael Jackson. Guessing the kid meant MJ from his childhood years. You decide


I think Paul Stanley, here is a pic of Poppy and a few of Paul


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Paul Stanley.........hahahahahahaha..............I love it :rockon: I wanna rock n roll all night and party every day!


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

I added reference pic of Paul Stanley. I think my friend hit the nail on the head and now I may have to start working on Poppy's Halloween costume, Poppy Stanley!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

aprhj said:


> I added reference pic of Paul Stanley. I think my friend hit the nail on the head and now I may have to start working on Poppy's Halloween costume, Poppy Stanley!


Yes!!! I think that's a great idea!! You must post pics if you decide on Poppy Stanley


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Holy C**P!!! You're right, they do look alike.......except I think Stanley may actually have more hair than your pooch!
Poppy is much prettier though.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i love the 80s hair look on poppy. i keep saying poof needs lita ford hair. 









probably not quite so extreme ... lol


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol!

Haha the resemblance is quite frightening!!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Ah! I love this thread!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Definitely Paul Stanley all the way.


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

Lol!!!!


----------

